# Games We Play



## DramaMama (Aug 18, 2014)

_Games We Play... _


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 18, 2014)

Umm... CoD?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2014)

Fetch me the left handed BP cuff game?


----------



## DramaMama (Aug 18, 2014)

DramaMama said:


> _Games We Play... _





DramaMama said:


> _Games We Play... _


----------



## DramaMama (Aug 18, 2014)

The Is There A Govener On This Truck Game


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 18, 2014)

DramaMama said:


> The Is There A Govener On This Truck Game


I hope this is in jest.


----------



## DramaMama (Aug 18, 2014)

Of course... Lol


----------



## DramaMama (Aug 18, 2014)

No worries!


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 18, 2014)

DramaMama said:


> The Is There A Govener On This Truck Game


----------



## Joey DeMartino (Dec 26, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> [[     The ole' shooting right sided with right eye blindfolded game. Thus encouraging the mass exodus stampede game.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 29, 2014)

don't laugh,  I used to work in a truck that was governed at 67.  every time I got on the freeway I turned the lights off.  We actuall figured out how to change the setting at one point, but everytime you dropped below 67 it would reset


----------

